# P-51 Mustang Data Copyright Infringement



## Hugh_T (Oct 3, 2019)

It has come to our notice that a certain website is offering for sale a P51 Engineering Cad files and Ordinate data package that actually belongs to myself and is in clear breach of copyright laws. I run a technical blog on historical aviation, that I am sure many of you are aware of. HughTechnotes (see header below). The product in question is a result of many years of research by myself in order to help others with model builds/design, aviation analysis and also a few restoration companies. The product that is being offered online by others is not authorized, approved, supported or permitted by myself. I am of course seeking legal advice on this matter with the unfortunate consequence that my blog will not be publicly accessible after this month and no further work will be undertaken in historical aviation research. So please if you are tempted to acquire this product from anyone other than myself it is probably out of date and, is not supported by me.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear that, grubs crawl everywhere......
I am thinking you may be able to provide me with an answer to an issue with a P-51B/C, if you don't mind.....
This kit I m working with has a glaring gap in wing dihedral.
Is this angle something you know, or where to find it?
I'm seeing 5 degrees at the wing root? For the D model, same for B/C?

Cheers, Bill


----------



## Hugh_T (Oct 8, 2019)

N4521U said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, grubs crawl everywhere......
> I am thinking you may be able to provide me with an answer to an issue with a P-51B/C, if you don't mind.....
> This kit I m working with has a glaring gap in wing dihedral.
> Is this angle something you know, or where to find it?
> ...


Hi Bill; You are quite right at 5 degrees, however, there are some marginal differences at the wing root. drop on over to my blog for my email details and drop me a line and I will send you everything I have on the wings that may help.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jim MacDonald (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm really sorry to hear about this, Hugh. Hopefully the legal advice you get will help you resolve this mess in your favor. I've purchased ordinate packages from you in the past and although I haven't used them yet (too many projects and not enough time) I was hoping to do so again with the F4F. It is definitely a great loss to modelers and restorers that your work won't be available. Take care,

Jim MacDonald

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hugh_T (Oct 13, 2019)

Jim MacDonald said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about this, Hugh. Hopefully the legal advice you get will help you resolve this mess in your favor. I've purchased ordinate packages from you in the past and although I haven't used them yet (too many projects and not enough time) I was hoping to do so again with the F4F. It is definitely a great loss to modelers and restorers that your work won't be available. Take care,
> 
> Jim MacDonald


Thanks Jim. This episode has forced me to rethink methods of data share without providing an opportunity for others to exploit for commercial gain. The plan is to develop either a new website or blog and find some way to share digital data in a secure fashion. I could provide just PDFs but that does not really help anyone developing their own models and data libraries. So the information will still be made available once I figure out what I can do to make it more secure.
By the way, the F4F project is actually quite well progressed, though the supporting documentation is not as refined as the P-51.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2019)

Hugh, I would recommend that if you are looking for legal advice that you might want to contact a legal expert such as a lawyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Oct 20, 2019)

Sad that your site will go offline because of a few crooks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 28, 2019)

Hugh_T said:


> It has come to our notice that a certain website is offering for sale a P51 Engineering Cad files and Ordinate data package that actually belongs to myself and is in clear breach of copyright laws.



Assuming the site is in the USA you can get a takedown notice on this material. A simple web search should provide the details of how to do it.
Of course another grub will possibly raise its head. If they have sold thru Amazon there is a process to not only take them down but also to grab all the money they made from the sales.


----------



## jimh (Dec 29, 2019)

Just out of idle curiousity, but doesn't Boeing own the copyright to the P-51? I know Art Teeters owns the Type Certificate. I recall reading model companies having to pay Boeing for the right to make models. But...my memory is sketch these days. 

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

